# Rooting and establishing Marcgravia



## kgj (May 2, 2014)

Funny... Everyone says this thing is a weed, yet I seem to only have success with killing it. I've done in the ones I've received thus far, they all turned black at the tips and eventually dropped all of the leaves. Not sure what I'm doing wrong?

My previous cuttings I just stuck directly into ABG underneath leaf litter. Pinned one to a cork/sphagnum wall, the others were tied to driftwood. I misted every other day, and there's circulation from a computer fan. 

I just received an awesome batch of new cuttings- bound and determined to not do them in. 

I set up a small 10g grow-out to help a few of the choicer cuttings to become established. I took a couple deli cups, drilled a hole in the bottom, loaded them with sphagnum, and popped the cut ends in. The other cuttings are just laying on sphagnum for the time being (waiting to do the planting till after Sunday). Lighting is a 23w 6500k CFL.

Any tips for getting the suckers to root? Specific placement in the viv? Use of rooting hormone recommended? Can I mount any as epiphytes, or does the cut end need to be in the substrate? 

I'm installing a misting system tomorrow- perhaps that'll help. Thanks for any input. Need a good shingler going, I just can't get this Cissus amazonica to do anything.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Just lay it on a bed of sphagnum directed toward you background. Make sure it stays nice and moist, they do better the higher the humidity (most of mine get misted daily with no fan). In a few cuttings of mine, I've noticed that the original cutting may stop growing at the front of it, but will instead throw new growth from the base of the cutting. I can post some pics later today if you want

John


----------

